
Haunted Themes – Ghost themes provider - HauntedThemes
https://www.hauntedthemes.com/
======
duiker101
Looks like a nice and straight forward service but I am not completely sold on
the pricing. I get the idea, but in my opinion most websites will choose a
theme and try to stick to it. Even changing it every year might be much for
most, so why would I pay a subscription? Wouldn't a flat amount, even if
higher, be more reasonable?

